#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Комментарий к Нагриму. Есть ли?

## Александр Казань

Всем доброго времени суток!
Не подскажете, есть ли комментарий к Нагриму Дже Цонкапы?
Есть некоторые вопросы по его постулатам, или указаниям, но раъяснений нет.
Его Нагрим это классное практическое руководство, вплоть до хождения по воде и левитации, но все-таки есть вопросы почему некоторые практики делаются так, а не иначе, а ответов нет.

----------


## Александр Казань

Судя по отсутствию ответов или комментариев нет или мало кто вообще Нагрим читал ( Прискорбно. Зато теперь совершенно понятно, почему в свое время тема про сиддхи (папа где сиддхи) была такой долгой и по сути пустой, хотя все сиддхи и их достижение описаны в Нагриме и если нет сиддхи то нет и продвижения в практике, они индикатор.  Вообще кстати было очень странно читать, что тот или иной не верит в сиддхи и в тоже время верит в ламрим и учение Будды, при том, что человек написавший Ламрим и человек утвержадющий что сиддхи есть и объясняющий как их достичь одно  тоже лицо. Но русский менталитет он такой, человек верит в то, что ему хочется, а не полностью принимая учение так как оно есть. Хотя глупо читать ламрим тому, кто не доверяет Дже Цонкапе и его способам достижения сиддх и вообще последнии не признает. Ну да ладно. Я понял, что для всех, кроме меня, Нагрим совершенно понятен, все достигли успехов в тантре ))

----------


## Павел Б

> Его Нагрим это классное практическое руководство, вплоть до хождения по воде и левитации, но все-таки есть вопросы почему некоторые практики делаются так, а не иначе, а ответов нет.


Классное руководство по хождению по воде:
http://boatsplans.com/boat_books.html

Классное руководство по полетам:
http://www.radio-sarafan.ru/avia/32-2/
----------------
Вы находитесь в счастливой ситуации - 
- вы можете выполнить практики так, как написано. А после того, как вы пойдёте по воде и полетите по небу, вы ответите на вопросы, почему некоторые практики делаются так, а не иначе и сможете написать комментарии.
Этим вы принесёте неизмеримую пользу живым существам, что даст вам неисчислимые заслуги!  :Wink:

----------


## Вольдемар

Не читал Нагрим. Практикую Ваджраяну.

----------


## Александр Казань

> Не читал Нагрим. Практикую Ваджраяну.


Вы чего? )) Спросонья писали, наверное )). Нагрим это исчерпывающее руководство по тантре и практика ваджраяны без знаний из Нагрима, по меньшей мере в гелуг, невозможна. Даже "Основы тибетской тантры" Кэдруб Дже писал на основе и под влиянием Нагрима, тем более что был прямым учеником Дже Цонкапы.  Проще говоря, Ламрим и Нагрим это практически все, что нужно, для достижения освобождения.

----------


## Александр Казань

> Классное руководство по хождению по воде:
> http://boatsplans.com/boat_books.html
> 
> Классное руководство по полетам:
> http://www.radio-sarafan.ru/avia/32-2/
> ----------------
> Вы находитесь в счастливой ситуации - 
> - вы можете выполнить практики так, как написано. А после того, как вы пойдёте по воде и полетите по небу, вы ответите на вопросы, почему некоторые практики делаются так, а не иначе и сможете написать комментарии.
> Этим вы принесёте неизмеримую пользу живым существам, что даст вам неисчислимые заслуги!


Хождение по воде и прочее это не цель, это следствие успешной практики. Если ни от дхарани, ни от садхан вы на физическом уровне не видите изменений в жизни, то есть проблемы в практике.  Например как с божеством богатств. При практике божеств богатсв мотивацией является как освобожжение всех живых существ от нужды, так и достижение состояния Будды, при это "побочный" эффект решение всех своих финансовых проблем, так как после ванга и выполнения садханы божества богатства у вас ну никак не может быть такого, что остались бы финансовые проблемы. Это просто побочка, хотя и важная. И она работает на все сто при правильной мотивации.  Поэтому и хождение по воде и летание достижимы если не являются целью. Хотя если почитать историю тибетских йогинов (к примеру блистательное величие) то вполне можно увидеть примеры обретения сиддх и как самоцель. Это не очень пообщается, но в источниках говорится, что даже при неправильной мотивации но правильной практике результаты будут благодаря посвящению и тому что потенциал Будды, а значит источник всех просветленных активностей он уже у вас есть. 
 А вотсарказм по поводу практик он неуместен все таки. Мне вот до сих пор непонятно, почему для достижения сиддх нужно отказаться от чеснока и редиски и прочего. Какая взаимосвязь между достжениями в практике и влиянием на организ безусловно полезных овощей. И говоря о том, что я хотел бы найти комментарий я именно имел ввиду толкование таких вещей, которые вполне все таки могут быть как важными, так и фольклорными и вызванными личной неприязнью выскоких лам к запаху чеснока. А может и божествам не нравится запах чеснока. Вот и думай тут. И таких примеров масса.  Ну да ладно. У меня в ближайшие дни встреча с настоятелем местного дацана, буду пытать ))

----------


## Айрат

> Вы чего? )) Спросонья писали, наверное )). Нагрим это исчерпывающее руководство по тантре и практика ваджраяны без знаний из Нагрима, по меньшей мере в гелуг, невозможна. Даже "Основы тибетской тантры" Кэдруб Дже писал на основе и под влиянием Нагрима, тем более что был прямым учеником Дже Цонкапы.  Проще говоря, Ламрим и Нагрим это практически все, что нужно, для достижения освобождения.


И тех кто не читает Нагрим - на костер, как еретиков  :Facepalm: 
Нагрим и Ламрим - труды безусловно полезные, но не стоит так безапеляционно заявлять об их исключительности, даже в рамках гелуг  :Wink: 
В любой линии передачи главные источники достижений - это ваш прямой аутентичный Гуру и ваша личная практика. Если ваш Гуру говорит, что чеснок нельзя - значит нельзя. Если говорит, что можно - значит можно.

----------


## Вольдемар

> Вы чего? )) Спросонья писали, наверное )). Нагрим это исчерпывающее руководство по тантре и практика ваджраяны без знаний из Нагрима, по меньшей мере в гелуг, невозможна. Даже "Основы тибетской тантры" Кэдруб Дже писал на основе и под влиянием Нагрима, тем более что был прямым учеником Дже Цонкапы.  Проще говоря, Ламрим и Нагрим это практически все, что нужно, для достижения освобождения.


1. Я не гелугпа, так что мне простительно не знать всех трудов Дже Цонкапы.
2. Это не значит, что мне запрещено их читать, пару книг я изучал к своему удовольствию.
3. В моем распоряжении более чем достаточно трудов по Ваджраяне, в которых есть все ответы на мои вопросы.

----------

Александр Казань (16.05.2022)

----------


## Александр Казань

> 1. Я не гелугпа, так что мне простительно не знать всех трудов Дже Цонкапы.
> 2. Это не значит, что мне запрещено их читать, пару книг я изучал к своему удовольствию.
> 3. В моем распоряжении более чем достаточно трудов по Ваджраяне, в которых есть все ответы на мои вопросы.


Вольдемар, я нисколько не сомневаюсь в ваших познаниях, мы с вами общались на эту тему в ВК. Просто вы отписались тут, в разделе гелугпа, что не читали Дже Цонкапу, а я как раз забыл, что вы иной традиции и поэтому так ответил. Но я именно в гелугпа и создал эту тему, чтобы не путать никого )  Поэтому небольшое тут с вами недоразумение. Естественно, что в других традициях тоже много литературы, хотя такой же древней как Нагрим, если честно, не совсем достаточно. Но в данной теме мне интересно именно комментарии с точки зрения гелугпы.

----------


## Александр Казань

> И тех кто не читает Нагрим - на костер, как еретиков 
> Нагрим и Ламрим - труды безусловно полезные, но не стоит так безапеляционно заявлять об их исключительности, даже в рамках гелуг 
> В любой линии передачи главные источники достижений - это ваш прямой аутентичный Гуру и ваша личная практика. Если ваш Гуру говорит, что чеснок нельзя - значит нельзя. Если говорит, что можно - значит можно.


Я все таки думаю, что в линии гелуг труды Дже Цонкапы исключительны, учитывая его духовные достижения и связь с Манджушри, с которым он без проблем общался, а также то, что смысл его трудов был направлен на то, чтобы у его последователей было полное понимание пути и методов достижения. Ну а про гуру и чеснок тем более не согласен. Ведь одно дело когда личному ученику гуру что-то запрещает или дозволяет, тут вопросов нет, учитель ведет ученика и учителю виднее что ученику делать. Но когда наставления пишутся для сотен тысяч последователей каждое слово имеет вес и смысл и если Дже Цонкапа для достижения сиддхи запретил чеснок(и много чего еще), что я не спорю с ДЦ, а пытаюсь понять, почему так. Мы же не тупые обезьяны, должны пытаться понять корни. Можно и слепо верить всему, но это не мой путь. Я за последние годы уже столько увидел фанатиков буддистов, и не только буддистов, которые то старцам поклоняются и по десять детей рождают, по не несколько нендро пытаются выполнить, потому что им так залетный тибетский проходимец в одежде монаха велел. Я кстати убежден, что именно поэтому у людей есть проблемы с достижением в практике, потому что они тупо делают, что им говорят, не пытаясь анализировать. А Будда не очень одобрял слепое послушание, хоть и ламе. Чем по вашему лама отличается от вас? Тем что просидел на дармовых харчах в монастыре трехлетний ретрит? Звание ламы и интеллект, духовные достижения не взаимосвязаны никак. 5 лет в университете в буддийском на каком либо факультете и получите диплом и звание ламы и сможете своим последователям запрещать чеснок и все что угодно говоря что главное послушание гуру и видение в гуру Будды.  Но это глупость. От слепого послушания достижения не появятся. ИМХО!

 Ну и вопрос все таки в другом. Вообще в крия, да и в чарьй и йога тантре, как в гелуг, так и в нингма и в кагью есть традиция не есть чеснок и некоторые другие продукты в день посвящения, а зачастую и накануне. Уровень Дже Цонкапы это уровень Патриарха в РПЦ. Ну вот представьте, что патриарх говорит, что нельзя есть чеснок. Понятно что все что он говорит должно быть обосновано священным писанием, иначе будет отсебятина. Так и тут, если ДЦ что то запрещает и пишет что в тантре это может мешать достижениям, то по моему нормально задуматься о взаимосвязи чесного и энергетики, или мантры, ну и так далее. Ну или тогда на кой он это писал? Да и Кэдруб писал, и Ургьен Тулку писал, да много кто, они попугаи что все?

----------


## Павел Б

> это уровень Патриарха в РПЦ. Ну вот представьте, что патриарх говорит, что нельзя есть чеснок. Понятно что все что он говорит должно быть обосновано священным писанием, иначе будет отсебятина.


Раз уж ваша тема - исследовательская, и раз уж вы провели аналогии с РПЦ, то я считаю себя вправе проиллюстрировать ваши некоторые вопросы - некоторыми примерами для потенциального "аналитического исследования" некоторых *официальных* фактов истории ПЦ.

Процентов девяносто обрядовых установлений в ПЦ и примерно столько же директивных указаний первоиерарха - не обоснованная священными писаниями(Новый завет) отсебятина. Даже ношение нательного креста и крестное знамение(одно/двух/трёх-перстное) - не обосновывается ни одним словом Нового завета.

Первосвятители Кирилл и Мефодий - не изобретали кириллическую азбуку. Более того - схимонах Кирилл не изобрёл ни одной буквы никакой азбуки.

Монах Сергий Радонежский ни одной секунды не жил в Радонеже. 

Вышеперечисленное - *официальные* церковные исторические факты. Тем не менее - аналитическое исследование этих фактов неофициально категорически запрещено и влечёт жёсткие репрессии.
Уверяю вас, я знаю о чём говорю - я живу как раз в этом самом "центре русского православия", менее чем в километре от того места, где зарубили топором одного такого аналитического исследователя - А. Меня.
------------------
Применительно к теме вашего исследования - раз уж Дже Цонкапа являлся высокостатусным религиозным функционером, то на него были возложены колоссальные ограничения на обнародование политически вредных сведений.

Возможно, вам сейчас проблема потребления чеснока кажется мелкой, но вполне вероятно, что во времена Дже Цонкапы за этот чеснок можно было лишиться головы.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Судя по отсутствию ответов или комментариев нет или мало кто вообще Нагрим читал


Вам ли не знать, что в гелуг принято сначала проходить полное монастырское обучение, получать звание геше-лхарампа, а только потом переходить к изучению тантры. Естественно, на форуме таких пользователей нет.

----------


## Алсу

Именно в Гелугпе нет предварительных практик и сразу даются высшие Иштадеваты любому человеку.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Именно в Гелугпе нет предварительных практик и сразу даются высшие Иштадеваты любому человеку.


У вас какая-то неправильная гелугпа.

----------

